# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  QUIZ 16th JULY at 8.30pm

## Foxy

Hope you can all manage to come along. See you there.

----------


## canuck

I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## young_fishin_neep

ill try and make it i have got some packing to do though  :Grin: 

kaz xx

----------


## Ricco

I'll try to be there. (now, where did I place my best brain? Must be round here someplace).

Youn neep - you can't be packing, you've got school!  Oh yeh, you break up early in Scotland.  We'ver got another week to go. ::

----------


## canuck

Foxy, thank you for a great quiz.   Sorry I had to object so often.  I was just filling in for acameron.   It is part of the routine and it keeps the quizzie vibrant!  

Because I had to leave early I need to ask "who won?"

----------


## Foxy

Ricco won so he is quizmaster next Sunday.  :Grin:

----------


## canuck

Ooh! A novice quizmaster!  Just think what we might be able to get away with!  Remember it is sulphur!

----------

